

There are good reasons to be anti-net neutrality - rohit6223
http://scroll.in/article/721352/There-are-good-reasons-to-be-anti-net-neutrality-%E2%80%93-but-you-need-to-really-trust-telecom-companies

======
fsk
The reason you need net neutrality is that the phone/cable companies have a
monopoly for last-mile wire access to your home.

If they want to get rid of net neutrality, then they should also lose their
last-mile monopoly.

